# New Product: Self-Adjusting Electric Brake Assemblies



## Eastern Marine (Feb 24, 2015)

Electric drum brakes (10Â” and 12Â”) are the norm for most trailers rated less than 15000 lbs. These brakes have always been considered cantankerous because of the problems caused by brake lining wear. This normal wear requires periodic adjustment of the brakes that may or may not be performed. If not performed, the trailer could lose as much as 50% of the potential braking power. With the lost trailer stopping power, the tow vehicle has to over-work its brakes. So says Dexter Axle as they have developed a solution to this problem in their new line-up of trademarked Nev-R-Adjust electric drum brake assemblies. They have used technology already available in heavy-duty truck and trailer brakes and adapted it to the smaller 10 inch and 12 inch electric brakes found on most RVs, utility, horse trailers etc.
Dexter accomplished this self-adjusting feature by adding a 9 piece Â“Adjuster KitÂ” to the standard brake assembly backing plate. This allows the brake assembly to constantly adjust the lining position as the brake drum turns during trailer operation. In speaking to their Engineering team, the adjustment feature works as the trailer moves in both forward and reverse directions but the increments of adjustment are much higher in reverse. Since there are specific brake assemblies designed for the driver-side and curbside of the trailer, problems will occur if the brake assemblies were installed on the wrong side of the trailer. Brake assemblies mounted on the wrong side will act like they are traveling in reverse. This would cause Â“over-adjustmentÂ” and can cause the brakes to overheat and lock. Therefore, for self-adjusting brakes, it is imperative that the proper brake assemblies are installed on their specified side of the trailer.
The 12 inch self-adjusting brake assemblies were introduced in May of 2008 and the 10 inch units in May 2009. They performed extensive reliability testing using a dynamometer and also real life testing on their own trailer fleet before they marketed the product. There is a 2 year limited warranty on these products.
It seems that recreational trailer owners have been the first to embrace this new product offering with more commercial trailer owners loyal to the standard, adjustable product. The new self-adjusting brake assemblies cost about 20% more than standard brakes. Also, because they are kept constantly in adjustment and at peak braking condition, customers will find they need to be replaced more often than the adjustable version.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 26, 2015)

Put 4 new ones on my 5er several weeks ago.


----------

